# Video: Politischer Fischereitag Hardt 2017 in Linkenheim - Angler stellen Politik(er)



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli

*Video: Politischer Fischereitag Hardt 2017 in Linkenheim - Angler stellen Politik(er)​*
Am 16.06.2017 fand der "Politische Fischereitag Hardt 2017" statt. Wir waren vor Ort und stellen hier einen Mitschnitt der Veranstaltung zur Verfügung:




Der nun bereits zum zweiten Mal stattfindende politische Fischereitag dient dazu, mit Politikern die Probleme der Angelei in der Region zu diskutieren.  Organisiert und veranstaltet werden die politischen Fischereitage von den Angelvereinen Linkenheim und Leopoldshafen . 

Eingeladen waren Politiker der Parteien GRÜNE, CDU, SPD,  FDP, AfD und DIE LINKE.
Sowie der Deutsche Angelfischerverband (DAFV) und Präsident von Eyb vom Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg.

*Bis auf GRÜNE, DAFV und LFV Baden-Württemberg* konnte Moderator Manfred Eilber ( 1. Vorstand der Sportfischervereinigung Eggenstein, sowie ehemals Vizepräsident im LFV Baden ) alle Eingeladenen bei der Veranstaltung begrüßen. 

*Teilnehmer*
> *FDP* : Klaus Hoher (MdL, selbständiger Landwirt)
> *Die Linke *: Klaus Huska ( Direktkandidat zur Bundestagswahl Karlsruhe- Land, Diplomingenieur)
>* SPD* : Patrick Diebold ( Direktkandidat zur Bundestagswahl Ka.- Land, Verwaltungsoberinspektor im Bereich Auslandsrenten Schweiz/Liechtenstein der DRV)
> *AFD* : Alexander Arpaschi (AFD Politiker aus Karlsruhe, Inhaber eines Immobilienunternehmens )
> *CDU *: Joachim Kößler (MdL, Bundesbankdirektor der Deutschen Bundesbank)

Gerade für die Verbandsvertreter wäre es  vielleicht mal gut gewesen zu sehen, wie man mit harten Fragen und klaren Positionen Politiker zu deutlichen, öffentlichen Aussagen PRO Angler und Angeln und GEGEN immer mehr Verbote, Einschränkungen, PeTA etc. bringen kann. Die Angelvereine Linkenheim und Leopoldshafen haben das erstklassig zusammen organisiert.

In der weit über 2 stündigen Veranstaltung hatten die anwesenden Politiker sicher nicht immer einen leichten Stand. Dennoch wurden sie vom Publikum mit lang anhaltendem Applaus verabschiedet. *Denn:* 
Auch diese Politiker hätten es sich einfacher machen können um sich nicht den Anglern stellen zu müssen.

Zwar waren natürlich Themen, welche die Vereine vor Ort in Baden-Württemberg am meisten beschäftigen, an diesem Abend maßgebend. Doch bei der Themenpalette, angefangen beim Kormoran über Nachtangelverbot, drohende weitere Einschränkungen in FFH-Gebieten sowie PeTA, dürften sich bestimmt viele Angler in ganz Deutschland wiederentdeckt haben. 

Da sich seit dem Fischereitag 2015 nichts grundlegend für Angler ins Positive geändert hat, fühlen sich die Angler an der Rheinschiene schwer im Stich gelassen. Zum einen von der Politik - zum anderen vom eigenen Verband, was zu vielen Kündigungen beim LFV-BW führte.

*Nachtangelverbot*
Auf dem Fischereitag 2015 waren sich alle Parteien einig, dass es keinen logischen Grund für das Nachtangelverbot geben würde. Es wure in der Diskussion klar, dass sich hier die CDU als Juniorpartner gegen die einzige Partei, die noch am Nachtangelverbot festhält, die GRÜNEN; nicht durchsetzen kann - obwohl die CDU den zuständigen Minister stellt

*Kormoran: *
Dass der Kormoran in keinster Weise mehr gefährdet ist ,sondern selber gefährdet, wurde herausgearbeitet. Das bestehende Gesetz/Verordnung wäre eigentlich fast in Ordnung - man könnte Kormorane vergrämen.
Praktisch scheitert das aber oft an fehlenden Ausnahmegenehmigungen. Es scheint auch so zu sein, dass in vielen Behörden eher Vogelschützer als Fischfreunde sitzen, die dann oft die Vergrämung verhindern. Beim Ochsenfrosch hingegen, die auf Drängen von Amphibien-Schützern bejagt werden sollen, geht all das was beim Kormoran theoretisch möglich wäre, auch praktisch völlig problemlos:

Personen ohne Jagdschein dürfen Nachts, im Naturschutzgebiet mit scharfer Munition auf Ochsenfrösche schießen. Das wurde schnell und unkompliziert genehmigt.

Die Gesetze würden ein solches Vorgehen auch für den Kormoran hergeben - theoretisch. In der Praxis läuft man aber ständig gegen Wände.

*FFH-Gebiete und Gängelung von Anglern:*
An der Rheinschiene hat man den Eindruck, dass die Daumenschrauben gegen Angler besonders in FFH-Gebieten, Natura200-Gebieten und Vogelschutzgebieten stark angezogen werden. Es gibt bereits Betretungsverbote. Weiterhin fühlt man sich von den Behörden teilweise im Stich gelassen. Sonntag Nachmittags stehen an Baggerseen mit Badeverbot die Autos von 300 Badegästen im Halteverbot, das interessiert niemanden.

In manchen Naturschutzgebieten hingegen wird 2x täglich von der Polizei kontrolliert ob nicht irgendwo ein Angler im Gebüsch sitzt. 

Verfahren gegen Fischwilderei werden spätestens nach 5-6 Wochen grundsätzlich eingestellt - umgekehrt, wenn ein Angler mit 2 Rotaugen im Setzkescher erwischt wird, schlägt die volle Härte des Gesetzes zu. 

Kurzum: Man hat den Eindruck der Angler sei immer der Buhmann am Gewässer und jeder andere treibt dort völlig unbehelligt was er will. 

*PeTA/Gemeinnützigkeit*
Beim Thema PeTA war man sich fast durch die Parteien einig, dass Angler etwas für Natur und Gesellschaft tun, was bei PeTA bezweifelt werden kann. Dass aber Angelvereine ständig mit Problemen bei der Gemeinnützigkeit zu kämpfen haben - trotz ihrer Leistungen für die Gesellschaft - während PeTA trotz Massenanzeigen und ohne Leistung für die Gesellschaft mit der Gemeinnützigkeit keinerlei Problem zu haben scheint

Thomas Finkbeiner

Weitere Informationen:
Bericht zum politischen Fischereitag 2015

Ankündigung politischer Fischereitag Hardt 2017


----------



## ELSkeletto (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Video: Politischer Fischereitag Hardt 2017 in Linkenheim - Angler stellen Politik*

Ganz großes Lob nach Linkenheim!Super gemacht!!!


Das sollte es in anderen Bundesländern auch geben


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Video: Politischer Fischereitag Hardt 2017 in Linkenheim - Angler stellen Politik*

Die Schande ist, dass trotz Einladung weder vom LFV-BW noch vom DAFV jemand kam - solch "Arbeit" wären eigentlich denen ihre Aufgabe und das Ganze dann auch weiter zu verbreiten, als das ein Verein schaffen kann.

Wenn ich dazu ehrlich schreibe was ich denke, komm ich in Knast.

Und ja, haben die Badenser in Linkenheim und drumrum klasse gemacht (und das zu zugeben kostet mich als ehrlicher Schwabe einiges - in dem Falle aber gerne und zu Recht!)!!!!!


----------



## kati48268 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Video: Politischer Fischereitag Hardt 2017 in Linkenheim - Angler stellen Politik*

Ich muss es mir noch anschauen,
aber DAS


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Bis auf GRÜNE, DAFV und LFV Baden-Württemberg* konnte ... alle Eingeladenen bei der Veranstaltung begrüßen.


ist mal wieder ein Knaller!

Es sagt verdammt viel über die 3 Organisationen,
besonders aber über Letztere aus!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Video: Politischer Fischereitag Hardt 2017 in Linkenheim - Angler stellen Politik*

ja, das ist wohl wahr - würd ich ehrlich schreiben, was ich von diesen 3 Orgas halte, käme ich aber wohl in Knast.....
:g:g:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Video: Politischer Fischereitag Hardt 2017 in Linkenheim - Angler stellen Politik*

Hier noch als "Teaser" fürs Gesamtvideo zum weiter verbreiten.

Oder für diejenigen, die erst nen kurzen Einblick wollen, zusammen gefasst im zweiten Teil die Aussagen/Fragen von mir - damit ihr sehen könnt, dass die Politiker nicht geschont wurden......

Für die gesamte Diskussion etc. dann eben oben das Gesamtvideo gucken.

Aber zum teasern und für nen kurzen Einblick ist das, denke ich, ideal:




https://www.facebook.com/100006816947642/videos/vb.100006816947642/1959260514311161/?type=2&theater


----------



## Deep Down (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Video: Politischer Fischereitag Hardt 2017 in Linkenheim - Angler stellen Politik*

So, dann mal irgendwie 2 Stunden Video gucken....!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ......
> *Bis auf GRÜNE, DAFV und LFV Baden-Württemberg* konnte Moderator Manfred Eilber ( 1. Vorstand der Sportfischervereinigung Eggenstein, sowie ehemals Vizepräsident im LFV Baden ) alle Eingeladenen bei der Veranstaltung begrüßen.
> 
> *Teilnehmer*
> ...



Da sich da der DAFV und der LFV Baden Württemberg voir eienr solchen Veranstaltung drücken, ist dies ein offenes Eingeständnis der eigenen Schuld und Unfähigkeit anglerische Interessen wahrzunehmen.

Wer da zurecht Austritt, weiß warum! Die gehören echt auf die Sondermülldeponie. Zu verwerten gibt es da nix!


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Video: Politischer Fischereitag Hardt 2017 in Linkenheim - Angler stellen Politik*



> So, dann mal irgendwie 2 Stunden Video gucken....!



Ja - die 2 Stunden sind wirklich lang, aber auch wirklich lohnenswert. 

Ich fand z.B. den Kormoran-Vortrag von Udo Metz absolut interessant. 
Es wird ja immerwieder behauptet der Kormoran sei ein einheimischer Vogel, Udo und seine Mitstreiter haben dann mal alte Chroniken gewälzt: Ergebnis - in den historischen Aufzeichnungen taucht dieser in Baden-Württemberg nicht auf. 

Außerdem haben sie im Landesmuseum die Lager mit den Knochenfunden durchgewühlt. Dort werden von Tieren aus den letzten 150.000 Jahren insgesamt über 1,5 Mio Knochenfunde aufbewahrt. Ergebnis: Es wurden nur 29 Knochen/Knochensplitter von Kormoranen gefunden. Das können also maximal ganz vereinzelte, durchziehende Vögel gewesen sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Video: Politischer Fischereitag Hardt 2017 in Linkenheim - Angler stellen Politik*

Stimmt!!
Aber NABUisten und andere spendensammelnde Schützer und vergrünte Behörden und Ministerien werden das trotzdem nie zugeben..

Umso wichtiger, dass sowas wie auch hier im Video öffentlich dokumentiert wurde!


----------



## Fischer am Inn (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Video: Politischer Fischereitag Hardt 2017 in Linkenheim - Angler stellen Politik*

Hallo miteinander



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und vergrünte Behörden und Ministerien werden das trotzdem nie zugeben..
> 
> Umso wichtiger, dass sowas wie auch hier im Video öffentlich dokumentiert wurde!





Das Problem ist nur, dass sich Behörden an Gesetze zu halten haben. Und laut Gesetz ist der Kormoran heimisch, weil er sich hier etabliert hat und dauerhaft selbständig vermehrt.

Es hilft wenig ( und es zeugt nur von der völlig verwirrten Position der Biologen ) wenn die Biologen die Entdeckung Amerikas durch C. Columbus als Stichtag fixieren und alles was davor ist, als heimisch bezeichnen und ab da alles als zugewandert. Die Natur ist nicht statisch sondern dynamisch. 

Die rechtlich bestimmte Position, dass alles heimisch ist, was sich hier etabliert hat und dauerhaft halten kann, trifft die Lebenswirklichkeit-

Davon ist auszugehen und davon weg sind Lösungen zu beschreiben wie mit dem Kormoran umzugehen ist.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Rotbart (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Video: Politischer Fischereitag Hardt 2017 in Linkenheim - Angler stellen Politik*

Mindestens so interessant wie die Redebeiträge an sich ist es, die Körpersprache der Zuhöhrer zu beobachten. Das lässt Rückschlüsse zu, wie der einzelne Redner und seine Ausführungen auf das Publikum wirkten.
Auch hier sehr interessant und aufschlussreich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Video: Politischer Fischereitag Hardt 2017 in Linkenheim - Angler stellen Politik*

wohl wahr ;-)


----------



## Luidor (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Video: Politischer Fischereitag Hardt 2017 in Linkenheim - Angler stellen Politik*

Ui, ui, ui

 da zeigst du in der Kurzfassung ca. bei Minute 1:35 den engagierten Anglern aber schön den Mittelfinger 

 Davon ab ist es schön zu hören und zu sehen, dass sich immer mehr Leute in den Vereinen gegen den Verbandswahnsinn wehren.

 #h#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Video: Politischer Fischereitag Hardt 2017 in Linkenheim - Angler stellen Politik*

DIE Angler und Vereine LOBE ICH da doch, nix Mittelfinger!! 

DIE VERBANDITEN ABER NICHT, die kriegen den vollen Mittelfinger


----------



## Luidor (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Video: Politischer Fischereitag Hardt 2017 in Linkenheim - Angler stellen Politik*

verbal lobst du und zeigst im gleichen Moment den besagten Finger :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Video: Politischer Fischereitag Hardt 2017 in Linkenheim - Angler stellen Politik*

sche.........................
fiel mir gar net auf - war halt im aufzählen ;-)

FÜR ALLE:
War nicht Stinkefinger, sondern Aufzählung!!!!! 

;-))))


----------



## Jose (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Video: Politischer Fischereitag Hardt 2017 in Linkenheim - Angler stellen Politik*

mal ne anmerkung zu facebook:
ich bin da nicht drin, werde also immer durch registrieren/anmelden-balken am lesen gehindert.
AB-videos bitte inm AB einbinden


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Video: Politischer Fischereitag Hardt 2017 in Linkenheim - Angler stellen Politik*

ist öffentlich, kann jeder sehen,


----------



## Jose (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Video: Politischer Fischereitag Hardt 2017 in Linkenheim - Angler stellen Politik*

wenn er angemeldet ist.

so lädt es nicht zum verweilen ein


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Video: Politischer Fischereitag Hardt 2017 in Linkenheim - Angler stellen Politik*

Es gibt 2 Videos. 

1. Auf unserem Youtube-Kanal einen Mitschnitt der Veranstaltung:

2. Einen 5-minütigen Teaser auf unserer Facebook-Seite

Beide Videos sind öffentlich, und können von jedem angesehen werden. 

Bei Facebook kommt eine Aufforderung zur Registrierung. 
Diese kann man mit "Jetzt nicht" weglicken und dann das Video in Ruhe ansehen.


----------



## Deep Down (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Video: Politischer Fischereitag Hardt 2017 in Linkenheim - Angler stellen Politik*

Man, man, man! Ich ziere mich ja eher weniger bei Dialekten und komme lange mit, aber kann man das mal zumindestens Streckenweise mit Untertiteln belegen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Video: Politischer Fischereitag Hardt 2017 in Linkenheim - Angler stellen Politik*

daher die Kurzfasssung - ich hab mich bemüht ;.)))
Stell Dich nich so an ..


----------



## Deep Down (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Video: Politischer Fischereitag Hardt 2017 in Linkenheim - Angler stellen Politik*

Aber nur der Sache zu Liebe!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2017)

bassd scho ;-)))
......

Die haben sich alle einigermaßen bemüht, wenns da richtig in Dialekt geht, hört sich das nochmal anders an..


----------



## Gone Fishing (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Video: Politischer Fischereitag Hardt 2017 in Linkenheim - Angler stellen Politik*

Fand ich gut und wichtig, was du dort vorgebracht hast!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Video: Politischer Fischereitag Hardt 2017 in Linkenheim - Angler stellen Politik*

Danke Dir


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Video: Politischer Fischereitag Hardt 2017 in Linkenheim - Angler stellen Politik*

Auch von mir ein Danke für die "klaren Worte"!
Wobei der Ton, nicht etwa der Dialekt, den ich nach langer Zeit in der Gegend inzwischen zu verstehen gelernt habe, allgemein saumäßig war in dem Video, zumindest das was mein mickriges Tablett am Ende noch rauswürgt.
Bezeichnend war, dass du auch mal wieder (durch Zwischenruf!), den Unterschied zwischen Tierschützern und Tierrechtlern erklären musstest!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Video: Politischer Fischereitag Hardt 2017 in Linkenheim - Angler stellen Politik*

Sagen wir so, die Aufnahmebedingungen in einer Turnhalle waren eher als suboptimal zu bezeichnen.
Vor allem auch, weil keiner das dafür vorgesehene Rednerpult benutze, auf das alles eingerichtet war, musste vieles schnell mit Zweitkamera aus der Hand gefilmt werden.
Franz hat das das absolut Beste rausgeholt, was machbar war.

PS:
Danke fürs inhaltliche Lob

PPS:


> Bezeichnend war, dass du auch mal wieder (durch Zwischenruf!), den Unterschied zwischen Tierschützern und Tierrechtlern erklären musstest!


Werd ich nie locker lassen


----------

